# Sergal fursona perhaps...



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 23, 2011)

So I came up with my fursona finally after dragging myself around by my feet while my neck was in a noose. I decided sergal a while back considering I like dinosaurs and canid type animals. They seem to have the most desirable traits of both so real or not I think I am going to stick to this.

The name was a bit hard to come up with but I decided on Raziel. No I don't mean from that game with the vampire. The name translates into secrets of God.

Most people choose northern sergals or the southern variety though I decided maybe there was a subspecies in the wilderness, Arctic-ish wilderness. Some where like Alaska.


The general look of her (yes in fact I am female and have decided not to cross the gender bridge):

Hight: 5'4 (yes I know sergals are suppose to be tall- 6 foot range- however I have decided to go with my hight considering Arctic creatures are often smaller- though she is shorter for her tribe.)

Weight:100 (she has a small well built frame)

Eye color: Aqua ( I thought about making her have two different color eyes like myself but thought that would lead to a lot of WTF questions)

Skin color(paw pads, inside of the mouth/ ears): Aqua (their actual skin is blue as well as the inside of their mouthes and ears- this is due to a chemical in their blood that keeps their blood from forming ice crystals and allows them to live in the harshest conditions.)

Fur color: White- short on the face and a longer mane that drapes the shoulders. Think downy feathers rather than fur.

Nail color- Black with honey highlights on the inside of the nail.

Markings: Her tribal tattoo that signifies that she is a "keeper of secrets" basically a mark to show she is the keeper of stories and myths of her people.

Tribe: meoauniaea neyn ram (they who live harmoniously with the white mountain)

Role in the tribe: Keeper of stories and myths- also a great huntress... sometimes.

Weakness: Over confidence and "look before leap" mentality.

Status: Married 

Weapon: Hunting staff or bow and arrow.


Very intelligent when it suits her. Over confident and often times gets herself into trouble. Likes to cause harmless trouble and is often times harassing her husband with a quick poke in the side (repeatedly). Often has a lost look in her eyes looking towards the mountain.

*If anyone want's to make a reference of her I would be ever so grateful.*


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jan 23, 2011)

You look like you put a lot of thought into this fursona. I mean, creating a new species of sergal? That's a ballsy move.


----------



## Willow (Jan 23, 2011)

Another sergal fluff buddy?


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 23, 2011)

Um Im looking at the furry rulebook and I dont think you can do that.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 23, 2011)

I like sergals in a nutshell- though the northern and southern thing wasn't my fit so I made up a subspecies that resides in an Alaska type climate. Everyone has Rain as their fursona it seems. I didn't want any funky fur colors- something you could actually see in the wild should a sergal be possible to exist.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Jan 23, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> Um Im looking at the furry rulebook and I dont think you can do that.


 
What furry hand book?
Everyone knows sergals are by Mick39- Me making up a subspecies I doubt has any baring on anything. Plus I just made a character- a fursona- I am not trying to profit off of anything. Do you know how many people have sergals or some other made up critter that someone else concocted as their fursona? Mick39 even said that you can use sergals.


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 23, 2011)

dinosaurdammit said:


> What furry hand book?
> Everyone knows sergals are by Mick39- Me making up a subspecies I doubt has any baring on anything. Plus I just made a character- a fursona- I am not trying to profit off of anything. Do you know how many people have sergals or some other made up critter that someone else concocted as their fursona? Mick39 even said that you can use sergals.


 Iplayin around :I


----------



## Willow (Jan 23, 2011)

Joeyyy said:


> Iplayin around :I


 You forgot the :V


----------



## Joeyyy (Jan 23, 2011)

Willow said:


> You forgot the :V


 Theres a point where you think that something youre about to post is such bullshit, that a :V isnt necessary.


----------

